# [XORG] Iniciar KDM antes de terminar el arranque (OK)

## sirope

HoLaaaaaaaaaa!!!

Al fin termino de instalar KDE .. y que decir, estoy encantado... no pensé que lograría tal velocidad en una PIII.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Snif, snif.

Pero a lo que voy es un pequeño detalle que me llamo la atención de un LiveCD de Feisty que usé para hacer un respaldo en una PC que no podía arrancar... mientras iniciaba me dio por presionar F2 para pasar al modo verbose... este inició KDM antes que el resto de demás demonios... Algo bastante útil... digo.. cups y samba no tan escenciales y no haría ningún daño que se iniciaran luego de que KDE estuviera corriendo... bonito no??   :Wink: 

Además.. quien sabe si de ese modo me deshago de esos molestos segundos que gensplash deja visible la consola antes de iniciar KDM... aaahggg los odiooooo   :Evil or Very Mad: 

un saludote  :Wink: Last edited by sirope on Sat Jul 28, 2007 5:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Annagul

Por defecto, el gestor de sesiones gráfico que uses (kdm, gdm o xdm) se inicia *antes* que otros servicios no esenciales. En mi caso, veo que el servicio xdm se ha iniciado antes que los servicios net.eth0, sshd, denyhosts, ddclient, o boinc. En Gentoo no se sigue un orden estricto de inicio de scripts "rc" como a lo Debian-like, sino que se usa un sistema de dependencias para que, al iniciarse un script, se inicien antes aquellos que son necesarios para éste. Si quieres profundizar, puedes mirar el capítulo correspondiente del Manual Gentoo.

Por otra parte, y relacionado con tu pregunta, puedes mirar la opción 

```
RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="no"
```

 del archivo /etc/conf.d/rc. Esta opción hace que se inicien los scripts en paralelo, para ganar algo de velocidad en el arranque. Yo lo probé una vez y tuve algunos errores, pero fue hace algo más de un año. Es probable que se debiera a algún error ya solventado, pero no he vuelto a usarlo porque la velocidad de arranque es algo que no me preocupa en absoluto  :Wink: .

----------

## Coghan

Añade el xdm al runlevel boot

```
rc-update add xdm boot
```

Y edita el /etc/conf.d/rc

y modifica la siguiente línea como sigue.

```
RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes"
```

P.D.: Esto está en los manuales.

----------

## sirope

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Si es cierto, no me había fijado que luego de KDM se inician uno o dos demonios mas, llevo un par de días usando el arranque en paralelo y no me ha dado problema... Exelente, debía añadir KDM al boot en vez de default...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Soy feliz, las X se inician en el 70% del progreso del arranque. Gracias.. chao!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Annagul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por otra parte, y relacionado con tu pregunta, puedes mirar la opción 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Esa opción sigue sin funcionar, como desde que se creó, hace años. Por eso no está activada de serie. Muchos servicios fallarán si se activa.

----------

## Coghan

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *Annagul wrote:*   
> 
> Por otra parte, y relacionado con tu pregunta, puedes mirar la opción 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

¡Ummmhhh!, los errores que han ido surgiendo se han corregido en "sys-apps/baselayout", pero sólo ha fallado en algunos servicios muy concretos que la mayoría de los entornos caseros no necesitan, de todas formas actualmente  hay dos bugs abiertos bug 176843 y bug 178852, el primero está corregido en la versión  1.12.9-r2 de baselayout y el segundo es irrelevante.

De todas formas nunca he padecido ningún problema con el arranque de servicios en paralelo tanto en servidores como en equipos de escritorio, no así con el montaje en paralelo de particiones, sólo si tienes particiones anidadas como por ejemplo:

```
/usr

/usr/portage
```

.

Por favor si conoces algún problemas que no esté documentado sobre errores con este tema, me gustaría que los comentaras, tengo máquinas en producción configuradas de esta manera.

----------

## achaw

Yo puedo contar mi experiencia personal, ya que dezconozco detalles tecnicos. La carga de servicion en paralelo me resulto mas que problematica y realmente nunca gane mucha velocidad. Uno de los errores que mas sufri fue con hdparm, que parece que no se lleva nada bien con este tipo de inicio:

```
 ...{ DriveReady Seek ...}...
```

Lo que me llevo a hacerle muchas revisiones a mi disco, cambio de cable IDE. etc. Cuando la solucion era mas simple  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

No he investigado, y la verdad, me importa más bien poco el trasfondo técnico de la cuestión.

El hecho de no poder garantizar el correcto funcionamiento de todos los servicios es suficiente para mí. Además, no es una cosa que me motivo a investigar, por varias razones:

1.- Sea o no conocido el trasfondo técnico, si tuviera solución con el sistema init actual, ya se habría arreglado. El problema viene de hace años.

2.- No uso gestor de login gráfico.

3.- Mi uptime medio es de semanas, o incluso meses. Por lo cual, literalmente, me importa un bledo que Gentoo tarde en arrancar media hora, si quiere.

----------

## sirope

¿Y que dicen de esto?

CliCk  :Smile: 

----------

## Mcklaren

sirope si estas buscando que gentoo vuele en el arranque y el sistema en general, solo te puedo decir que no te amargues mucho con el tema ya que gentoo aunque lo compiles todo eso no significa que antes de presionar el boton de arranque o de pinchar sobre un icono este ya este medio iniciado, gentoo destaca por su configurabilidad y su flexibilidad que es lo que realmente la hace unica   :Wink: , y con respecto a lo que comentas de ubuntu y el arranque no te lies buscando que si initrg etc porque ubuntu usa un sistema de arranque propio creado por un dev de ubuntu, si quieres puedes echar un vistazo a esta pag. -> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/ que es la pagina del proyecto y a esta otra que te dice como instalar upstart en gentoo http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/UpstartOnGentoo?highlight=%28SpecTemplate%29%7C%28CategoryCategory%29%7C%28CategoryTemplate%29%7C%28CategoryDistributions%29%7C%28FrontPage%29%7C%28%28CategoryDistributions%29%29. Aunque yo desde mi opinion tambien te puedo decir que lo mejor es dejar la parte delicada del sistema como esta, si en gentoo usan init es porque les ira bien, si algun dia cambian a otro que sean los dev de gentoo quien los cambien y el proceso de instalacion en tu maquina se realice en una actualizacion. De todas formas suerte con los cambios que realices.

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

> ¿Y que dicen de esto?
> 
> CliCk 

 

initng y einit están en portage. No hay necesidad de hacer tantas maniobras.

No se cual será su estado actual. La última vez que probé initng, hace varios meses, todavía fallaban algunos scripts de inicio. No es algo difícil de solucionar, pero no me gusta pararme a arreglar las cosas que ya andan de fábrica, y andan bien. Así que uso el init predeterminado de Gentoo. Pero ya digo, eso fue hace meses.

----------

## sirope

 *Mcklaren wrote:*   

> sirope si estas buscando que gentoo vuele en el arranque y el sistema en general, solo te puedo decir que no te amargues mucho con el tema ya que gentoo aunque lo compiles todo eso no significa que antes de presionar el boton de arranque o de pinchar sobre un icono este ya este medio iniciado.

 

Jajjaja, no es eso, pero Ubuntu me inciaba más rápido por ese detalle y me pareció que debía correjirlo.

Velocidad es suficiente, KDM al 49%  :Razz:   :Razz:   El vínculo me lo encontré en un blog... no tengo intención de sustituir el init de Gentoo, solo era para qe parlotear.  

salu2   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Coghan

Bueno, he de dar la razón a i92guboj, he recordado, con lo que ha escrito, una de las razones que me llamaron la atención cuando conocí GNU/Linux, allá por el siglo diesi... veinte  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> "...nuestro sistema viene de los originales Unix cuya filosofía parte de realizar pequeños programas que ejecuten tareas sencillas, pero bien hechas"

 

Esto a pesar de los años en GNU/Linux sigue siendo una realidad, en la mayoría de los casos, y efectivamente si algo es estable y funciona bien, aunque tarde diez segundos más en hacerlo es preferible a otro que sea muy veloz pero que en la segunda curva le puedan fallar los frenos.

Pero, el ser humano es curioso y con ganas de mejorar, los informáticos a pesar de ser bichos raros también somos humanos, y por eso nos liamos en cosas como en hacer que un sistema se inicie un poco más rápido, o bien por que el portátil necesitas usarlo cuando menos te lo esperas delante de un cliente y queda poco Cool si va lento, o bien porque tienes un servidor que si está parado a tu cliente le cuesta 10.000  (Euros) cada hora de inoperatividad, y diez segundos se notan.

Por eso, sirope, me gusta que quieras hacer que funcione el arranque en paralelo de servicios pero le doy la razón a i92guboj, no te hagas la picha un lío con eso si al final no te funciona, y dejemos que los desarrolladores se preocupen en mejorarlo.

----------

## sirope

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> no te hagas la picha un lío con eso si al final no te funciona, y dejemos que los desarrolladores se preocupen en mejorarlo.

 

Funciona a la primera   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Esta guía viejísima como es y que ya casi no se aplica, fué la que me dió la idea del arranque en paralelo.

Yo también lo tengo habilitado y no he tenido problemas hasta ahora, pero no uso hdparm como servicio, por ejemplo...

Salud!

----------

## achaw

Yo anduve probando initng y einit, porque si me preocupa que mi sistema levante mas rapido, ya que, prendo y apago mi PC seguido. de estos 2 puedo decir que no me convencieron, y en cuanto a upstart, se viene hablando mucho y muy bien,  incluso podras encontrar experiencias satisfactorias de usuaios Gentoo en los foros.

Saludos

----------

## aj2r

Â¿Y nadie se acuerda del futuro baselayout-2? Ya hay alphas desde hace un tiempo en portage.

----------

